# Coolant and tranny fluid capacity question



## redeyeb5 (Feb 25, 2010)

Im doing my timing belt job and am replacing the water pump. How much coolant does a 98 A6 quattro hold? it is the 2.8 v6. I also want to do a tranmission filter/fluid change not flush. The guy at the local german auto parts store said 2.5 quarts but i want to make sure before i get started. Thanks.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

redeyeb5 said:


> Im doing my timing belt job and am replacing the water pump. How much coolant does a 98 A6 quattro hold? it is the 2.8 v6. I also want to do a tranmission filter/fluid change not flush. The guy at the local german auto parts store said 2.5 quarts but i want to make sure before i get started. Thanks.


do you have bentley manual ? get it , have all the info you need and instructions , 
makesure you get fluids that are specific for the vehicle, Coolant has to be compliant with g12 , and tranny oil has to be specific for ZF transmission ,


----------

